# 2006 AWE / carbonio with and without...



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

so i took the AWE exhaust off the car today... and just drove it with my Carbonio..... 

funny thing is it felt faster without the exhaust....... (my carbonio cai was still installed) 

mind you ive been driving with the AWE for the past 3 years.... 

just wonder why it feels faster without it???......... the car feels more torquey!!!! 


LOL and im not used to this quietness... minus the noise from the cai.. sounds like an untainted porsche......... 

should i put the awe exhaust on the 2008?:laugh: decisions decisions 

isnt the exhaust supposed to help the car breathe better? ie cai takes air in.. exhaust exhails the gas!! Breathing better = better performance....... but 

i notice the performance with just the intake........ anyone else notice this or am i the only psycho one? :screwy:


----------



## Somewhiteguy (Mar 14, 2012)

Probably only seems faster cause you weren't focusing on how awesome our cars sound with a new cat back and CAI . I would say its all in your head the car should make more power with a less restrictive exhaust. Put the AWE exhaust back on and do everyone a favour :thumbup:.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

Somewhiteguy said:


> Probably only seems faster cause you weren't focusing on how awesome our cars sound with a new cat back and CAI . I would say its all in your head the car should make more power with a less restrictive exhaust. Put the AWE exhaust back on and do everyone a favour :thumbup:.


 LMAO.... 

oh i will.... i cant stand the quietness of it!!  but first i need to get delivery of the car!!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Does that awe drone at cruising speeds? Ive been putting it off just because of the power/dollar ratio.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Does that awe drone at cruising speeds? Ive been putting it off just because of the power/dollar ratio.


 no drones ..only during acceleration in 3rd/ 4th otherwise no.... 

Its an awesome system


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

Somewhiteguy said:


> Probably only seems faster cause you weren't focusing on how awesome our cars sound with a new cat back and CAI . I would say its all in your head the car should make more power with a less restrictive exhaust. Put the AWE exhaust back on and do everyone a favour :thumbup:.


 ps... 

this morning i took out the Carbonio air intake and a huge power drop no surprise there... 

but i noticed more power with cai alone.. than with both the exhaust n cai installed.... 

if i only install the cai alone on my 2008.. would that damage the engine? cuz youre putting more air into the engine without it exhailing the extra air... 

its like a human lung... you keep inhaling a lot of fresh air without having sufficient space or time to exhail the old air before taking the new air in; something has to give no???:screwy: 
why do i have to over think everything?:facepalm:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

The exhaust helps more hp wise then tq and it also makes the power better in the mid to upper range. CAI or any intake will usually give you more tq then hp so you were prolly just feeling the torqueyness more then the hp. My car deffinately doesnt seem to have the low end power it use to have since Ive modded it but thats because most of my mods make power in the higher rpms now. Kinda the reason I want to get an Evo header because shorty headers usually give you a better torque increase and I should get some low end power back with them.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

tay272 said:


> The exhaust helps more hp wise then tq and it also makes the power better in the mid to upper range. CAI or any intake will usually give you more tq then hp so you were prolly just feeling the torqueyness more then the hp. My car deffinately doesnt seem to have the low end power it use to have since Ive modded it but thats because most of my mods make power in the higher rpms now. Kinda the reason I want to get an Evo header because shorty headers usually give you a better torque increase and I should get some low end power back with them.


 thanks.. but will it hurt the engine if i only stick with the cai for a whle? 

and how many clicks on your 06 rabbit?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

No not at all man. I mean yes its taking in alot more air but that wont cause any problems with your engine. The stock exhaust flows well enough to keep everything in check. I have just over 74k on my Rabbit and its been heavily modded for about 2 years now with no real problems so far.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

tay272 said:


> No not at all man. I mean yes its taking in alot more air but that wont cause any problems with your engine. The stock exhaust flows well enough to keep everything in check. I have just over 74k on my Rabbit and its been heavily modded for about 2 years now with no real problems so far.


 thanks man. and thats awesome glad to hear!!:beer::beer: German engineering ftw


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Free flowing exhausts often result in a loss of low end torque... Tuning 101


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

No prob, and thanks


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

Vash350z said:


> Free flowing exhausts often result in a loss of low end torque... Tuning 101


What nooooooooooooo!! :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Hmm in that case does anyone want a USED AWE system for the 2.5? :laugh:

it comes with all the parts.....


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

YES! PM on its way. :thumbup:


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

vwjetta252006 said:


> What nooooooooooooo!! :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Hmm in that case does anyone want a USED AWE system for the 2.5? :laugh:
> 
> it comes with all the parts.....


Its not the end of the world man, exhaust gains are usually seen on the mid-range and upper-end. It is also possble to lose power from a poorly designed system.


----------



## IB4TL FTW (Jun 4, 2012)

vwjetta252006 said:


> What nooooooooooooo!! :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Hmm in that case does anyone want a USED AWE system for the 2.5? :laugh:
> 
> it comes with all the parts.....


If you really want to get rid of it lol.. pm me

This is true. An exhaust that is too large or does not provide enough back pressure will result in loss of torque. However.....

http://www.awe-tuning.com/products/vw-1/mk5-g-j-2006/2-5/awe-rabbitexh.html

No loss with AWE system.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Omg there is no such thing as back pressure!!! Do your homework! It had everything to do with velocity of the exiting gasses, not back pressure.


----------



## Jackkthemackk (May 11, 2012)

If you want to sell it I'd buy it right now, lol


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Velocity of exhaust is real, and the scavenging effect is what is created with correctly sized exhaust. How can this be proven? Its simple really, try running a motor with no header, it loses a ton of bottom end power through the top end. If there is no back pressure, there is no useful exhaust pulses that help pull the gasses out. Now with too large of an exhaust you effectively reduce the scavenger effect of those pulses.thus losing power. 
Too big is a real problem.too small is as well. Try putting a 1"exhaust on your car...it can't effectively get out if r its own way.which creates another issue...too much back pressure...

So? Back pressure is REAL! On a turbo application you need less because the turbo can literally force those gasses out. All a motor is, is a big air pump...restrict any pump and it won't work, open one up and the velocity of air slows.find a correct length and inside diameter tube and it can force air with velocity.
/rant
Sorry about that lol

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

IB4TL FTW said:


> If you really want to get rid of it lol.. pm me
> 
> This is true. An exhaust that is too large or does not provide enough back pressure will result in loss of torque. However.....
> 
> ...


Grrr i miss the exhaust note.... i HAVE to put it back on!!!!!


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Velocity of exhaust is real, and the scavenging effect is what is created with correctly sized exhaust. How can this be proven? Its simple really, try running a motor with no header, it loses a ton of bottom end power through the top end. If there is no back pressure, there is no useful exhaust pulses that help pull the gasses out. Now with too large of an exhaust you effectively reduce the scavenger effect of those pulses.thus losing power.
> Too big is a real problem.too small is as well. Try putting a 1"exhaust on your car...it can't effectively get out if r its own way.which creates another issue...too much back pressure...
> 
> So? Back pressure is REAL! On a turbo application you need less because the turbo can literally force those gasses out. All a motor is, is a big air pump...restrict any pump and it won't work, open one up and the velocity of air slows.find a correct length and inside diameter tube and it can force air with velocity.
> ...


LOL 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
"a motor is like a big air pump" in my words a lung.. hence why i asked if it would hurt the engine if you let a lot of air enter it, without having the awe exhaust.. but i miss that roar of the exhaust, and when ppl piss you off on the roads floor it, and leave them in the dust!!!! Especially in the tunnels OMG........... i want it now!!!

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

vwjetta252006 said:


> LOL
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> "a motor is like a big air pump" in my words a lung.. hence why i asked if it would hurt the engine if you let a lot of air enter it, without having the awe exhaust.. but i miss that roar of the exhaust, and when ppl piss you off on the roads floor it, and leave them in the dust!!!! Especially in the tunnels OMG........... i want it now!!!
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


 lols when I had my usp midipe and only one magnaflow straight through it would scream and was loud as balls. Was not really raspy just really loud and aggressive. People usually backed of when I go WOT. I even made a wrx back off lolz.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

if anyone is looking for an AWE exhaust for a Jetta I have one for sale.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> lols when I had my usp midipe and only one magnaflow straight through it would scream and was loud as balls. Was not really raspy just really loud and aggressive. People usually backed of when I go WOT. I even made a wrx back off lolz.


ahahhaa i know!!! 

ppl would back away ... and anyone who cut me off id give the finger, and would floor it and would be like "oh fawkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk we have a psycho on our hands...  :laugh:


samething happened they cut me off i tried to floor it but nothing!!  the car didnt make a sound....

it just sounded like a cop car "crown vic" when they floor it.. to catch someone.. but didnt have the loud noise... n i was like grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!! I need that exhaust... 

the german tuner that i go to usually wont give me an appointment til next week... i need it on my car NOW!!....... do you think a company like midas is safe to go to and ask them to swap out the exhaust??


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*2.5 Carbonio Whole system clean out/ reusing..*

i want to use my old Carbonio CAI in there.... maybe itll help the car get to the mileage of the old car?

the question are:

1) do you guys recommend i get a new CAI from carbonio, or can i use the one i have?

2) the reason i ask is ; the Carbonio which i used for about 3 years is all dirty on the outside.. which can be cleanedeasily... but my concerns are.

a) should i clean the inside of the carbon fiber buldge thing / silicone couplings?

b) what products should i use to clean a carbon fiber housing/ and those silifone couplings? would they be damaged if i cleaned them with water or whatever chemicals you guys recommend? The inside of the 3 couplings used to be a bright shiny orange, when i took out the system from the old car, they had/have a dollish orange color... are they safe to reuse on the newer car.. or do they need to be replaced?... would they be able to keep a snug grip on the MAF and the throttle body, or will they come off easier now and after they were washed/cleaned..?

If anyone knows anything about these things please help out a noob!!

Thank you:laugh:


----------



## IB4TL FTW (Jun 4, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Velocity of exhaust is real, and the scavenging effect is what is created with correctly sized exhaust. How can this be proven? Its simple really, try running a motor with no header, it loses a ton of bottom end power through the top end. If there is no back pressure, there is no useful exhaust pulses that help pull the gasses out. Now with too large of an exhaust you effectively reduce the scavenger effect of those pulses.thus losing power.
> Too big is a real problem.too small is as well. Try putting a 1"exhaust on your car...it can't effectively get out if r its own way.which creates another issue...too much back pressure...
> 
> So? Back pressure is REAL! On a turbo application you need less because the turbo can literally force those gasses out. All a motor is, is a big air pump...restrict any pump and it won't work, open one up and the velocity of air slows.find a correct length and inside diameter tube and it can force air with velocity.
> ...


^this :laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You can use nearly any cleaner on silicone and the carbonio.I would just take it in and simple green soak everything.scrub,rinse with water and install

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> You can use nearly any cleaner on silicone and the carbonio.I would just take it in and simple green soak everything.scrub,rinse with water and install
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Thank you good sir:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> You can use nearly any cleaner on silicone and the carbonio.I would just take it in and simple green soak everything.scrub,rinse with water and install
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


So i finished installing the carbonio on the 2008.... and everytime i go over 30 km or accelerate.. i hear a knocking noise!! but when the car is in park and i rev it to 5000 rpm... theres no knocking noise...

at first i thought maybe it was one of the wheels that needed balancing..... but when i dont accelerate the knocking stops.. the second i step on it i hear it..... i dunno what it is!!!!


----------



## IB4TL FTW (Jun 4, 2012)

Does it knock under hard acceleration? From what I understand these motors have quite a bit of movement. If under hard acceleration, could it be the CAI banging against a close neighbor?


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

IB4TL FTW said:


> Does it knock under hard acceleration? From what I understand these motors have quite a bit of movement. If under hard acceleration, could it be the CAI banging against a close neighbor?


ahhhh thank god it was nothing....... i had rotated the tires on my car at the same time... and i had only torqued it to 88 ft/lbs according to VW on the 2006... i took it to the dealer and they said they needed to be torqued between 100-115 ft/lbs...


----------

